# Pen and Ink stipple landscape/townscape



## Markstippler (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all. I'm new to this forum and pen and ink in general....I've only been doing it for just over a year. I work with the stippling technique, and this is my latest piece. 

I took the reference photo a year ago on the first warm day of spring, so everyone was out enjoying the sunshine. I've been working on this since the end of November 2013 and am very close to finishing. This of you who do stippling will know just how time consuming the technique is. I've uploaed a few images, the first one is the latest progress as of last night, the rest are just close ups of different parts of the piece.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Terrrific - Great control of a tough medium for values.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Amazing. You have talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MotoMike (Jan 30, 2015)

Mark
I very much enjoyed pouring over this piece. I did't see anything that didn't look right. I wonder if you would talk to me about the grid work in the upper left and how you use it? wast the whole piece gridded at one time? It is some fine work from my novice point of view. 

I'm new here and a bit amazed that there are not more comments. is the forum on the small side?

regards,
Mike


----------



## Monate (Mar 15, 2015)

Amazing work  
so Lively , I love it ^^


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Ditto the incredible. Yer eyes must get crossed at times. I also have done a lot of pointilism but tend to go small in my later years. Painting has spoiled me. Lazy. 
Why not just continue the sky? It looks fine & allows the eye to linger where it should.
Oh, I'm a newbie here too...


----------



## Mark Lane (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, that's intricate. I think this picture would be a lifetime project for me!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Mark Lane said:


> Wow, that's intricate. I think this picture would be a lifetime project for me!


I think it was a lifetime project for Markstippler too.. He hasn't posted back on it in over a year.. LOL!

D


----------



## Mark Lane (Jun 24, 2015)

Hehe, I like that, Dave.


----------

